# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Tarihin En Gizli Yalani

## atoybil

11 SAYISININ GİZEMİ APOLLONİUS AYASOFYA'DAKİ İSA MOZAİĞİ Mİ? 

ğğApollonius araştırmacısı Roberto Solarion'un iddasına göre Ayasofya'daki ğğSahte İsa Mesih'' mozaiği Solarion'na göre bu tasfir gerçekte Apollonius'a aittir ve üzerinde özel bir şifre vardır: sol kaşın üstünde 11 sayısına uygun bir yara işareti. Gizli teşkilata girenlere böyle bir işaret konuyor, Apollonius 16 yaşında iken Pisagorcu bir gizli teşkilata girmiş, Urfa-Harran bölgesinde 11.yy'a kadar Apollonius'a tapıyorlar 572 yılında Urfa Kralı Anatolius sözde İsa resimleri yaptırıp Apollonius'u resimlerin içine gizlettiriyor. Fakat biz buna Apollonius dersek bizi keserler diye de İsa suretinde Apolloniuslar yaptırıp 11 işaretini koyuyorlar. 10 kabbalah da mükemmel olan sayıdır. 11 ise kutsal bir sayıdır; kullanılmaz ve ğ ğLilith ın rakamı'' olarak kabul edilir. Dişil prensibi (Sophia/Hikmet) temsil eder. Yahudiler 11 den çok korkarlar. Adem'in Havva'dan önce bir çok karısı olduğuna, bunların yüzleri olmayan ve her genç erkeği baştan çıkartan Lilit'lar olduğuna inanırlar. Evlerinin kapısına Lilit girmesin diye muska koyarlar. 11 aynı zamanda tıpkı iki gibi bütünden ayıran demektir. 11 sadece ve sadece Pisagorcular tarafından kutsal bir sayı olarak görülür. Sebebi de, 1 ve 1, yani hem dişil hem de eril prensibi (Logos) aynı bedende saklanmasıdır.'' 

VATİKAN UZMANI ARAşTIRMACI YAZAR AYTUNü ALTINDAL, üNüMüZDEKİ HAFTA üIKACAK KİTABINDA ğğVATİKAN'IN EN üNEMLİ SIRRI'' NI DEşİFRE EDİYOR. 

TARİHİN EN GİZLİ YALANI 
ğğİsa'yla aynı zaman diliminde, bugün Kemerhisar dediğimiz yerde yaşamış Apollonius isimli bir şifacı var. İsa Mesih'in yaptığı söylenen ölü diriltmeyi Efes'te yapmış. Kendisinden ğğİnsan suretindeki Tanrı'' diye bahsediliyor. İşte bu adamın hayatı intihal yoluyla İsa'ya atfedilmiş.'' 

ğğünce Tapınak şovalyeleri, ardından Gül ve Hac Kardeşliği teşkilatı, Sion Teşkilatı ve sonra Masonlar bu sırrı günümüze taşıyorlar. Apolllonius'un hayatı 1501'de yayımlanıyor, Kilise bunu hemen yasaklatıyor. 1954'te ABD'de Alice Weston bu olayı güncelleştirerek tartışmayı alevlendiriyor.'' 

ğğTartışılmaz gerçeklik olarak kabul edilen İncil metinlerinin aslında tamamen ilk dönem Kilise babaları tarafından uydurulmuş yalanlar oldukları, önce akademik çevrelerde son yıllarda da kamu oyunda tartışılmaya başlandı. Hıristiyanlıkta İsa Mesih denilen kişi ancak Müslümanlara göre peygamber olan Kuran'da anlatılan kişi olabilir. Yoksa tanrının oğlu yapılmış olan kişinin hiçbir gerçeklikle ilgisi yok.'' 

ğğSır'' mı? Son yıllarda tüm dünyada belki de en çok tartışılan konu olan Hz.İsa'nın yaşamı, ğğSır'' kelimesinin gündelik lisanımızdaki kullanımını misliyle artırdı. 

Da Vinci şifresi ile kitlelerin gündemine giren Hıristiyan dünyasının sırları, hemen herkesin dilinde. Hz. İsa'nın soyunun devam ettiği, ruhbanların Katolik Kilisesi'nin eliyle Hıristiyanlığı bir devlet dini haline getirdiği ve bu sırrı bilen gizli cemiyetlerle yüzyıllardır arasında savaş olduğu yazılıp söyleniyor uzundur. Aytunç Altındal yeni kitabı ğYoksul Tanrı/Tianalı Apollonius'la tartışmaları bir sonraki basamağa taşıyor şimdi: ğğBundan sonra Da Vinci şifresi değil Apollonius var.'' 

Henüz 1970'lerde Yüzüklerin Efendisi'nin dünya çapında tutulacağına, Zen Budizm'in yaygınlaşacağını, Leonard Cohen'in dünya çapında ünlü olacağını öğrenen Altındal ğğhikmetfuruşluk değil bazı gizli örgütlerin ve hesaplamaların sonucu. Bunları bilmeden siyaset de yapılamaz.'' Diyor ve ekliyor: ğğİsa Mesih diye birisi hiçbir zaman var olmadı. Hıristiyanlığın gerçek kurucusu İsa değil, Anadolulu pagan Tianalı Apollonius'tur. Asırladır kilise yüzmilyonlara sen benim tanrımı istiyorsan benim dediklerimi yapacaksın dedi. Artık gerçekler ortaya çıkıyor ve Vatikan tasfiye sürecine girdi.'' 

Teyibi Altındal'a uzatıyor ve aradan çıkıyoruz. 

ğ'İSA MESİH'İN HAYATI APOLLONİUS'TAN KOPYA EDİLDİ'' 

Kilisenin sunduğu şekliyle İsa Mesih'in hayatı tamamen bir kurgudan ibarettir. İsa'yla aynı zaman diliminde ğ sıfırla doksan yılları arasında ğ bugün Kemerhisar dediğimiz, o zamanlar Tiana diye bilinen yerde yaşamış olan Apollonius isimli bir şifacı var. üok varlıklı bir ailenin çocuğu ve ğ Apollo'nun oğlu' olarak tanınan pagan Apollonius 16 yaşına geldiğinde o dönemde eğitim merkezi sayılan Tarsus'a gitmiş ve buradaki Pisagorcu / Apollo'ya bağlı kişilerle tanışmış ve gizli bir teşkilatta öğrenci olmuştur. Aynı dönemde, Aziz Paul da yerlisi olduğu Tarsus'ta eğitim görüyordu. Biri Roma İmparatorluğunun asli dinsel sistematiği olan Paganizm'e göre, diğeri de Yahudi Farisi mezhebinin öğretilerine göre eğitilmişlerdi. Apollonius ile Paul'un Tarsus'ta tanışmış olmaları muhtemeldir. 

Eğitiminin ardından Apollonius uzun yolculuklar yaptı. Her gittiği yerde, ahlakı düzeltmek ve Pisagor'un dogmalarını yaymak için çalıştı. Bazı yerlerde sihirbaz ve şarlatan olarak suçlanan Apollonius, gerçekte bir şifacıydı ve mucizeleri vardı. Adına bir tapınak yapılan ve bir çok tapınakta da resmi bulunan Apollonius Ephesos da (Efes) öldüğünde kendisine bir tanrı gibi tapılıyordu. Hıristiyan geleneğindeki meşhur Lezarus'un diriltilmesi olayı mesela. İşte bu olayı Apollonius Efes'te yapıyor, genç bir kızı diriltiyor. İfadesi gayet net: ğğBen şifacıyım, tabiatta böyle olaylar var, hasta kızı bitkilerle canlandırdım. İkinci kez dirilt derseniz, yapamam.'' 

Araplar arasında Balyanus Usta adıyla bilinen Apollonius'un muziceleri Roma İmparatorluk kayıtlarında geçiyor. 217-220 yılları arasında Doğu Roma İmparatoru Domitian'ın bilge eşi İmparatoriçe Julia Donna'nın imparatorluk arşivindeki belgeleri vererek Flavius Philostratus adlı ünlü bir yazara hazırlattığı kitapta Apollonius'un ğğİnsan suretindeki tanrı olduğundan söz ediliyor.'' Roma İmparatorluğu diyor ki ğğİsa diye birisinin kaydı yok!'' Apollonius'un var.

ğğTARİHİN EN GİZLİ YALANI'' 

Daha sonra Kilise Babaları, Hıristiyanlığı İmparator Konstantin'e kabul ettirmek için bu hikayeyi, Apollonius'un hayatını alıp İncil'de İsa'ya atfediyorlar. Konstantin zaten hiçbir zaman Hıristiyan olmuyor. ğğBen yeni bir devlet kurdum; Yeni Roma. Yeni de bir din kuracağım'' diyor ve 325'te İznik'te birinci Ekümenik Konsili topluyor. Kendisi de konsilin başına geçiyor. Bizim İsa Mesih Tanrı'nın oğludur diyorlar Konstantin'e. Konsilin pagan başkanı bunda bir sakınca görmüyor; ğğEe ne var bunda, ben de güneşin oğluyum.'' 

Konsilde alınan gizli bir kararla Apollonius'un yaşamı intihal yoluyla İsa Mesih'e atfediliyor ve Anadolu Ermiş Kilise tarafından adı ve eserleri ortadan kaldırılarak tarihten siliniyor. O güne dek yazılmış olan 2500'e yakın İncil'in de sayısını dörde indiriyorlar. Böylece Hıristiyan öğretisiyle dönemin pagan motifleri birleşiyor ve ortaya pagan Hıristiyanlığı gibi bir olay çıkıyor. 

Gerçekte vaftiz bile olmamıştır Konstantin. ülmek üzere iken başında bekleyen 150 kadar kişi var, bir papaz bir bardak suyu üzerine döküyor, vaftiz oldu diyorlar. Ama tabi hemen Konstantin aziz ilan ediliyor hatta 13. Havari yapılıyor. Ruhbaniyet de kendi istediği Hıristiyanlığın yayılmasını istiyor çünkü. 

Tabii daha 1.yy'dan itibaren İsa'nın tanrının oğlu filan olmadığını söyleyen Ariusçular var. Diyorlar ki insanı tanrı yapmanız paganca bir olay. İnsanın tanrılaştırılma fikri zaten İsa doğmadan 1000 yıl önceden beri var. Mesala Mısır döneminde 2. Ramses daha hayattayken tanrı ilan edilmişti. 

Bu intihalin tartışmaları yüzyıllar boyunca büyüyor. ünce Tapınak şovalyeleri, ardından Gül ve Hac Kardeşliği teşkilatı, Sion teşkilatı ve sonra Masonlar sırrı günümüze taşıyorlar. Bu gruplar Kilise İncil'ine değil kendi gnostik İncillerine inanıyorlar. Kilisenin tarif ettiği İsa'ya inanmıyorlar çünkü. Apollonius'un hayatı 1501'de yayımlanıyor, kilise bunu hemen yasaklatıyor. Hollanda da yüzyıl sonra Gül ve Hac Kardeşliği teşkilatı kitap çıkarıyor, o da engelleniyor. 16.yy'da başlayan reform hareketi sırasında Apollonius'un yaşamı ve eserleri özellikle Arap bilim adamları tarafından yeniden Batı dünyasına tanıtılıyor ve ismi yeniden gündeme geliyor. 

ğğİSA'YI BENİMSEMEK İüİN PAGAN SEMBOLLERİNİ KULLANDILAR'' 

Göreme'deki Karanlık Kilise'nin duvarlarında bir mandylion'un (hıristiyan inancına göre kutsal sayılan bez) var. Her yıl binlerce Hıristiyan onu görmeye gelir. üzelliği, İsa'nın kendi eliyle yaptığı tek portresi olduğuna inanılması. Rivayete göre Urfa Kralı Abgar cüzzam hastasıymış. İsa'nın destansı şifacı güçlerini duyan Abgar, bir ressamı elçi yollamış. ğğTanrının oğlu İsa'ya gelsin beni iyileştirsin y da onun bir resmini yap, resme bakarak iyileşeyim.'' Fakat İsa'nın yüzünde o kadar güçlü bir nur varmış ki elçinin gözleri kamaşmış ve resmi yapamamış. Bunun üzerine İsa elçinin boynundaki eşarbı alıp yüzüne tutmuş ve sureti eşarba çıkmış. Urfa'daki herkesin bu olayın ardından Hıristiyan olduğu söylenir. 

Hıristiyan geleneğinde büyük önemi olan bu hikaye, tarihe mal olmuş bir palavra tabii... 

Mandylion da İsa'yı bir haçın ortasında görüyoruz. İyi de, İsa çarmıha gerildiği sıra da konuşmuyor ki elçiyle! Resimdeki diğer bütün sembollerse, Hıristiyanlığa ait olmayan Aplollo mabetlerinde bulunan, yerel halkın aşina olduğu güneş, gökyüzü ve yıldız gibi pagan sembolleri. Bu sembollerin kullanılmasındaki amaç, pagan inançlarla yoğrulmuş olan dönemin halkına yabancılık çektirmeden İsa'yı benimsetmekti. Resmin sağ ve sol tarafında ikili olarak bulunmalarının sebebi de şifacı olan kişiyi koruduklarına inanılması. 

Hikayeye göre Urfa Kralı 1.Abgar bu olayın üzerine Hıristiyan oluyor. Ama tarihsel olarak baktığımızda Urfa'daki ilk Hıristiyan kralın söylendiği gibi 1.Abgar değil, 217 yılında Hıristiyanlığı seçen 8. Abgar olduğunu görüyoruz. 

Bütün bu masal Slyvia Anetta isimli, azize rolleri oynayan bir kadının 6.yy'da yazdığı bir hikaye aslında.pencereleri olmayan ve kayaların içine inşa edilen Karanlık Kilise'nin de zaten 6.yy'da yapıldığı bütün arkeolojik çalışmalarla sabitlendi. Kilisenin uydurduğu tipik palavralardan birisi bu hikaye, gerçekte Apollonius'tan ilham alarak kurgulanmış. şifacı olan ve Urfa'ya defalarca gidip gelmiş olan Apollonius'tan ...

ğğKATOLİK KİLİSESİ PAGAN PRATİKLERİNİ GASPETTİ'' 

Kilise bütün bu yayınlara karşı Apollonius'un çok tehlikeli bir Okültist (gizli ilimler üstadı) olduğunu ve İsa'dan üstün olmadığını söylemekle yetinmiştir. 20.yy'a gelindiğinde yaklaşık 300 kadar kitap yayınlanmış ve bunlarda da Apollonius'un Hıristiyanlığın gerçek kurucusu olduğu belirtilmiştir. 1954'te ABD'de Alice Weston bu olayı güncelleştirerek tartışmayı daha da alevlendirdi. Tartışılmaz gerçeklik olarak kabul edilen İncil metinlerinin aslında tamamen ilk dönem Kilise Babaları tarafından uydurulmuş yalanlar oldukları önce akademik çevrelerde sonra da basında tartışılmaya başlandı. 

İlginçtir ki, Katolik Kilisesi Apollonius'u karalamak için onun ğcinlerle' uğraşan, şifa getirmek amacıyla ğcinleri' kovan bir büyücü olduğunu yüzyıllardır yinelemektedir. Ne var ki, o dönemde ğcin kovma' (Exorcism) paganlara özgü bir ğşifa' yöntemiydi. Bugünkü tanımlarla söylersek bir tür ğruhsal terapi' ve psikolojik danışmanlıktı. Yahudilerde böyle bir uygulama ve inanç yoktu, olamazdı. 

1.yy'da bu dalda en ünlü kişi Apollonius idi. şaşırtıcı olan tamamen paganlara ait olan bu uygulamanın tıpkısı günümüzün Katolik Kilisesinde ğresmen' vardır ve adı da ğAthenaeum Pontificium Regina Apostolorum'dur. Burada deneyimli papazlar, tıpkı pagan Apollonius'un yaptığı gibi, ruhsal bunalımlar geçirmekte olan hastalarını ğzapt' etmiş olan cinleri kovmaktadırlar. Katolik papazlar, Konstantin'in emri ile ğDevlet Tanrısı' yapılmış olan İsa Mesih ve Kutsal Kitap İncil adına yapmaktadırlar bunu. Neyin adına yapılırsa yapılsın sonuç bir pagan pratiğinin, Katolik Kilisesi tarafından gasp edilerek kendisine mal edilmiş olduğu gerçeğini değiştiremez. 

ğğİSA MESİH'İN YAşAMI üELİşKİLER YUMAĞI'' 

Olayın özü şu: İncil'in yeni ahit bölümünde Yahudi asıllı İsa Mesih'e atfedilen bir çok özellikle Tianalı pagan Apollonius'un yaşamı neredeyse birebir çakışmaktadır. Apollonius'da rastlantı buya tıpkı İsa Mesih gibi mabetleri ve tapınakları dolaşmış ve buradaki çarpık ve yoz dinsel öğretileri eleştirmiştir. Ancak İsa, Yahudi sinagoglarını, Apollonius ise pagan tapınaklarını gezmiştir. Tıpkı İsa Mesih gibi, Apollonius'ta insanlara kötü huylarından ve uygulamalarından vazgeçerlerse, kendilerine ğyeni bir yaşam' verileceğini müjdelemiştir. Tabi bu yeni yaşam pagan tanrılarından gelecektir. Apollonius'da tıpkı İsa gibi, tefecilerle tartışmış ve mabetlerden çıkartılmalarını istemiştir. İncil'de de İsa'nın sinegogun avlusundaki tefecilerin para masalarını nasıl devirdiği anlatılmaktadır. 

Mesih olmak Yahudilikte bir mevkii temsil eder. Dini bir otorite kullanarak bu dünyayı yeniden düzenleyecek kişiye verilen unvandır ve tanrının oğlu olmak anlamına gelmez. Bu yüzden zaten dönemin yahudileri İsa'nın bildikleri anlamıyla Mesih olduğunu da kabul etmemiş, ğğBu Mesih kadar güçlü ve bilgili bile değil; kendisini tevkif ediyorlar, kuzu kuzu gidiyor.'' Diyerek karşı çıkmışlardır. 

İsa'nın yaşam hikayesinde ciddi problemler var. Mesela bekar olması... Yahudi inancına göre o dönemde bir erkeğin, hasta veya özürlü değilse, otuz yaşına kadar evlenmemesi mümkün değil. Yine de evlenmemişse toplumdan dışlanıyor, Yahudilik adına konuşamadığı gibi kendisi de Yahudi kabul edilmiyor. Tabi İsa'nın idam edildiğini de tam olarak bilemiyoruz. Ama Meryem'in oğlu İsa'dan önce 200 yılında yaşamış olan Sıraç'ın Oğlu İsa var, o gerçekten de idam edilmiş...

ğğBUGüN İSA'YI VATİKAN'IN üNüNDEN GEüİREMEZLER'' 

Eğer İsa diye biri yaşadıysa her peygamberin söylediği gibi insanlara (iyi olun, kötülük yapmayın gibi nasihatler verdi.) Doğru yolu gösterdi ve sonra da onu öldürdüler. Ya da Müslümanların inandığı gibi Keşmir'de öldü. Yani Hıristiyanlıkta İsa Mesih denilen kişi ancak Müslümanlara göre peygamber olan, Kuran'da anlatılan kişi olabilir. Yoksa Tanrının oğlu yapılmış olan kişinin hiçbir gerçeklikle ilgisi yok. üyle birisi yaşamış değil. Tamamen başkalarının hayatlarından alınarak uydurulmuş sanal bir karakter. Babasız doğması, mucizeler filan hepsi hikaye. 

Sayısının dörde indirdikleri İncillerden Matta, Markus ve Luka da palavradır. Luter bile yazanların kim olduğunun dahi belli olmadığını söylemiştir. Aziz Paul ileriki yaşlarında, başlangıçta çok karşı olduğu, İsa Mesih olayını yaymayı üstlenmiş ve dört Evangelist'in Gospeller'ini vazetmeye başlamıştır. Dördüncü Gospel'in yazarı John ğ ki bunu onun yazdığı da belli değildir. ğ İsa'nın Lazarus adlı bir genci ğöldürdükten sonra dirilttiğini' yazmıştır. Bu masalda garip olan, son Evangelist olan John'un Gospel'ini İsa'nın ölümünden (yaklaşık 27-29 yılları) altmış yıl kadar sonra yazmış olmasıdır. Oysa Cleaude-Carrierre'nin de belirrtiği gibi, ilk Gospel'in yazarı Matthew, İsa'nın hep yanında yer almıştı. Her zaman onunla beraber olmuş, her zaman ona yakın olmuştu ama kendi Gospel'inde, böylesine inanılmaz bir olaydan tek satırla dahi söz etmemişti. 

Dünyada tarih boyunca süren büyük bir savaş var ve artık iyice şiddetlendi. şu anda bütün bu iddiaların muhatabı Katolik Kilisesi ve gerçekten de İsa'yı baş aşağı çevirmiştir. Bugün İsa söyledikleri gibi yeniden dünyaya gelse Vatikan'ın önünden bile geçirmezler. Vatikan'ın bugün ettiği görüşün ve radikalleşmesinin sebebi, bu iddialarla hesaplaşmak zorunda olması. Bu iddialar o kadar büyük bir boyuta geldi ki kilise yok olma tehdidi altında. Bir süre sonra da Vatikan'daki şebeke kaldırılacak, Hıristiyanlık peygamber olan İsa ile devam edecek.

ğğYENİ PAPALIK TüRKİYE'NİN AB İLE ENTEGRASYONUNU BALTALAYACAK KURUM OLACAK'' 

Yeni papa 16. Benedikt bir geçiş dönemi papası olacaktır. Döneminin ipuçlarını daha önceki Benediktlere bakarak deşifre etmeliyiz.Benediktlere bakarak deşifre etmeliyiz.Birinci Benedikt 575-579 yılları arasında papalık yaptı.Türk adını dünyada kötüye çıkaran kişi doğrudan doğruya odur. Döneminde Roma İmparatoru Avar Türkiye'nin baskısı altındaydı.Benedikt Cenovalı bir asilzadeydi ve Türklere karşı Almanlarla ğ o zamanki Lomrador ğ işbirliği yapmak istedi.Fakat Lamrador Türklere birleştiler ve haraç karşılığı Roma'yı işgalden vazgeçtiler. O gün bugündür Avrupa'da Türk adı kötüdür. 

Bugüne kadar papalık yapan Benediktlerin ortalama görev süreleri iki buçuk sene. 

Yeni papalık Türkiye'nin AB ile entegrasyonunu baltalayacak kurum olacak. Dört konuda çok zorlayacak Türkiye'yi. Ekümenizm konusunu sürekli kullanacak. Zaten adamın yaz ğKilise, ekümenizm ve siyaset' diye kitabı var. Kitaptan bir pasaj: ğğHıristiyan inancının ilk hizmeti, insanlığın zamanımızın gerçek tehdidi olan politik mitlerden özgürleştirilmesini temin etmesidir.'' Yani Papa canı neyi isterse politik mit ilan edebilir. Gerçek benim söylediğimdir ve ona inanmak seni özgürleştirir diyor adam. Ekümenik meselesinin içinde tabii misyonerlik faaliyetleri var 

En önemli husus ise Katolik aleminin Türkiye'deki mal varlığının geri alınması veya tazminatı yoluyla gidilmesi meselesi olacak.'' Bizim mallarımızı vakıflar aracılığıyla bize iade edin, AB'ye girmenize yardımcı olalım.'' Onları versem bu sefer ğğErmenilere yapılan soykırımı kabul edin '' diyecek. Bunu da yapsan bu kez ğğAbdullah ücalan'ıserbest bırakın, parti kurmasınıda izin verin, bakın o zaman AB'ye girebilirsiniz, biz size destek oluruz'' diyecek. Kendisine bağlı politikacılar, Hıristiyan Demokrat Partiler ile çok güçlü bir siyasi figür Papa. Tabii bunlardan sonra bile pek mümkün değil Türkiye'nin AB üyeliği.

ğğVATİKAN'IN HEDEFİ ASYA OLACAKTIR.'' 

Bir de tabii bundan sonraki papanın son olacağı kehaneti var. St. Malachias'ın 1139 tarihli kehanetine göre 264'ncü (kelimelere göre 266'ncı) papa (2'inci John Paul) için ğğde labore solis'' (güneşin isinden) tasviri öngörülmüştür ki, Karol Wojtyla bir güneş tutulması sırasında doğmuştur. 266'ncı (kimilerine göre 267'nci)papa içinse öngörülen tasvir, ğğgloria olivae''dir(zeytinin şanı). Zeytin barışın sembolü olduğu, 15'inci Benedikt'in barışçıl papa olarak bilindiği ve Ratziger'in Benedikt adını bu barışçıl papanın misyonunu sürdürmek düşüncesiyle aldığını açıklaması bir yana, ğğzeytinciler'' olarak da bilinen Benedikt'in Tarikatı, bu papanı kendi aralarında çıkacağına inanmaktadır. Kehanete göre 266'ncı (kimiler,ine göre 268'nci) papa son papa olacaktır. Onun hakkında açık bir tasvir bulunmamakla birlikte, adının ğğRomalı Petrus'' olacağı ve çalkantılarla geçen dönemin sonunda yedi tepeli şehrin yıkılacağı, kıyametinde kopacağı öngörülmektedir. Ne olacağını yaşayıp göreceğiz. Düşündürücü olan, 2005 yılında papa olan bir adamın, 1139'da yazılmış bu ğğkehanetlere'' göz kırpar şekilde bir isim seçmesidir. 

Bütün bu bilgiler tabii rastlantı olarak çıkmıyor ortaya. Gündeme getirilmelerinin nedeni, Hıristiyanlar arasındaki hesaplaşmanın yaklaşması. Vatikan'ın artık hücuma geçeceği belli ve karşısında da başta Protestanlar olma üzere birçok grubu bulacak bu papa. Bu geçiş döneminin ardından da yeni papa Asya'dan birisi olursa şaşırmayın. Hedef üin'in Katolikleştirilmesi olacaktır. 22nci Jean Paul 31 tane kardinal tayin etmişti. İsmi bilinse öldürüleceği için gizli tutulan 31'nci kardinalin, üinli Zenze olduğunu artık biliyoruz.

----------


## atoybil

Aytunç Altındal, Hıristiyanlığa ait eski bir iddiayı yeniden gündeme getiriyor 

Yoksul Tanrı 

Araştırmacı Aytunç Altındal, Hz. İsa'nın mucizelerinin asıl sahibi olarak da tanınan Tyanalı Apollon'un aynı zamanda Arap kaynaklarındaki tılsım ve büyü yeteneklerine sahip Balinus Efendi olduğunu söylüyor. Altındal, bu iddiaya nisan ayında çıkacak 'Yoksul Tanrı' adlı kitabında yer veriyor. 

Araştırmacı yazar Aytunç Altındal, nisan ayında çıkacak ğYoksul Tanrı' adlı yeni kitabında, Hz. İsa'ya atfedilen mucizelerle ilgili olarak farklı bir iddiaya yer verecek. Hikaye aslında eski olmasına karşın, Hıristiyan dünyasında yine de gürültü koparacak gibi. üünkü iddiaya göre, İsa'nın kendisine atfedilen mucizeler, aslında bugünkü Niğde Kemerhisar olan antik Tyana'da doğmuş Apollon'a ait. İddianın temelinde ise İ.S. 325 yılında İznik'te toplanan ve İncillerin sayısını dörde indirmesiyle bilinen konsül sırasında yapıldığı ileri sürülen ve ucu Aziz Pavlus'a kadar uzanan bir intihal yatıyor. 

Burada hemen Apollon'un kimliğini biraz daha açıklamak gerekiyor. Apollon, bugünkü Niğde'nin Kemerhisar'ı olan ve o zamanki adıyla Tyana'da Hz. İsa ile aynı çağda, zengin bir ailenin çocuğu olarak doğmuş bir düşünür. 

Yaklaşık 95 yıl yaşadığı sanılan Apollon, uzun boylu, mavi gözlü, saçları uzun ve yakışıklı biri olarak tarif ediliyor. Aynı zamanda bir Hermetist (büyü ile ilgili) olan Apollon'un Yeni Pisagorculardan olduğu da biliniyor. Apollon, Hindistan'a kadar varan uzun yolculuklar yapıyor ve bu sırada büyü, tılsım, nümeroloji gibi konularda Pisagorculardan öğrendiği bilgileri geliştiriyor, kendini eğitiyor. Yılın belli zamanında bir kuyunun dibinde yedi gün oruç tutan Apollon, bilinçli bir şekilde vejetaryenliği seçmesiyle de tanınıyor. 

Roma İmparatoru Septim Severe'nin (Septimius Severius) eşi Julia Domna, tarafından ikinci yüzyıl sonlarında Atinalı tarihçi Flavio Flastro'ya (Flavius Philostratus) araştırma yapması için verdiği görev ve ortaya çıkan iki kitap, Apollon'la ilgili iddiaların ve bilgilerin temelini oluşturuyor. Flastro'ya göre Apollon, bir tapınakta iken yok olup göğe çekilmiş. Tabii Hz. İsa ile Apollon arasındaki benzerlik, bununla bitmiyor. Ayrıca Roma Grek döneminde, Hıristiyan olmayanlar, Apollon'u bir çeşit üstün insan ya da Hıristiyan olmayanların İsa'sı saymışlar ve onun adına tapınaklar yaptırmışlar. 

Flastro'nun kitabında yer alan ve sonradan yazılan 180'e yakın kitapta tekrarlanan iddialara göre, Apollon'un doğaüstü birtakım güçleri de var. Bu güçler, salgın dindirmekten ölü diriltmeye, başkalarına görünmeye ve çeşitli tılsımlara kadar uzanıyor. Ancak bu mucizeler ilk olarak Aziz Pavlus zamanında bir intihale uğruyor, ardından 325'teki İznik Konsülü'nde tamamen Hz. İsa'ya atfediliyor. 

üte yandan, Altındal'ın 1973 yılından bu yana aralıklı olarak araştırdığı ve sonunda nisan ayında yayımlatacağı ğYoksul Tanrı' adlı kitap piyasaya çıkmasa bile, özellikle 2006 yılından itibaren dünya, bu konuyu bir hayli tartışacak. üünkü Altındal'ın ifadesine göre, dünyadaki çeşitli araştırmacılar tarafından yazılan 19 akademik doktora tezinin bir bölümü bu yıldan itibaren bitmeye başlayacak. Dolayısıyla 2006, Apollon' la Hz. İsa'nın karşı karşıya geldiği yıl olacak. 

Balinus Efendi, Apollon'mu? 

Altındal'ın yazdığı kitapla konuya katkısı ise Apollon'la ilgili İslam ve Arap kaynaklarında yaptığı çeşitli araştırmalar. Zira Altındal, Arap kaynaklarında adı geçen ve nümeroloji, sihir, büyü, tılsım gibi konularda eserleri incelenen ğBalinus Efendi'nin (Balinius) Apollon olduğu konusundaki fikirlerin doğru olduğunu düşünüyor. Altındal iddiasını şu görüşle destekliyor: ğApollon'la ilgili Hıristiyan aleminde her şey yasaklanırken Araplar, bu adamın tüm çalışmalarını alıp Arapça'ya çevirmişler, Arapça'nın ardından da İbranice'ye çevrilmiş. Dolayısıyla Arap bilim adamları bu eserleri okudu. üzellikle nümeroloji, tılsım ve muska bu adam tarafından ortaya serilmiş ve Araplar tarafından geliştirmiş. Kaldı ki Apollon, Mısır yolcululuğu sırasında bu gizli ilimler konusunda araştırmalar yapmış. Mısır'da Cabirilerin arasına katılmış. Oradan Hindistan'a gönderilmiş ve kendini geliştirmiş. Kaldı ki o dönemin inanışlarına göre, Tanrı'nın seçkin kulları yeryüzünde büyü sanatını yapabiliyor. İnanış bu.ğ 

Gelelim, başlarda değindiğimiz intihal ve bu konuda yazılmış kitaplar ve Apollon'un destekçilerine. Aytunç Altındal'ın saptamalarına göre, Apollon'un mucizelerinin intihale uğradığını iddia edenler Gnostik Hıristiyanlar. İntihalciler ve Apollon'la ilgili kayıtları ortadan kaldıranlar da kilise yanlısı Hıristiyanlar. Hatta Altındal'ın ifadesine göre, Hıristiyanlığı yayan bir numaralı isim Aziz Pavlus intihali başlatan kişi. Altındal bu iddiasını da şu sözlerle dile getiriyor: ğAziz Pavlus Tarsuslu, Apollon Niğdeli. Arada 50 kilometre var. Aziz Pavlus, esas olarak Apollon'un hayatını biliyor. Oysa Hz. İsa ile hiç karşılaşmamış. Yalnızca bir vizyon görmüş Hz. İsa ile ilgili olarak. Oysa Apollon'un da göründüğü kişiler, yani böyle bir yeteneği var. Ama izler 325'ten sonra silinmeye çalışılıyor.ğ 

Silinen izlerin yeniden ortaya çıkış tarihi 16. yüzyıla tekabül ediyor. 20. yüzyılın başından itibaren de araştırmalar yeniden başlıyor. 1947 yılında Dr. Walter Seigmeister, ABD'de ğNasıralı Apollon' diye bir kitap yazıyor. Ancak kitap yasaklanıyor. Bundan önce de teozofinin kurucusu sayılan Helena Petrovna Blavatsky'nin ğGizli üğreti' adlı eserinde de Apollon'la ilgili bilgiler bulunuyor. Bundan başka 1501 yılından başlamak üzere yazılmış 180'e yakın kitap var. 

Aytunç Altındal'ın kitap adı olarak ğYoksul Tanrı'yı seçmesi ve Apollon'un başına gelenlerle ilgili olarak görüşleri ise şöyle: ğYoksul Tanrı. üünkü elinden her şeyi çalınmış. Bütün mucizelerin Hz. İsa'ya atfedilmesinin nedeni Apollon'un bir örgütü ve arkasında bir gücü olmaması. Yani onun görüşlerini yaymak için havarilere sahip olmaması. Ama Hıristiyanlık yürüyor ve güçlü. üstelik, aynı çağda yaşamış olsalar bile mucizeleri Pisagorcu biri yapmış denirse olmaz.ğ

----------

